# Atheist tracked down on facebook and arrested for doing what atheists do best.



## Juno (Nov 12, 2010)

Claiming to be God and insulting Mohammed.



> QALQILIYA, West Bank ? A mysterious blogger who set off an uproar in the Arab world by claiming he was God and hurling insults at the Prophet Muhammad is now behind bars ? caught in a sting that used Facebook to track him down.
> 
> The case of the unlikely apostate, a shy barber from this backwater West Bank town, is highlighting the limits of tolerance in the Western-backed Palestinian Authority ? and illustrating a new trend by authorities in the Arab world to mine social media for evidence.
> 
> ...



Always the quiet ones.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 12, 2010)

So sad. He turns away from Allah and for what? Atheists make me cry


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 12, 2010)

<3             Islam


----------



## Sora (Nov 12, 2010)

Islam ftw
:ho


----------



## Marmite. (Nov 12, 2010)

> Atheist tracked down on facebook and arrested for what doing what atheists do best.



Being bigots?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Nov 12, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> Being bigots?



No more than religious people.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 12, 2010)

> Now, he faces a potential life prison sentence on heresy charges for "insulting the divine essence." Many in this conservative Muslim town say he should be killed for renouncing Islam, and even *family members say he should remain behind bars for life.*
> 
> "He should be burned to death," said Abdul-Latif Dahoud, a 35-year-old Qalqiliya resident. The execution should take place in public "to be an example to others," he added.



Damn? Even his own family members? Sheesh....

I hope somehow, by some miracle, he is saved and someone takes him out of the town and far away them.


----------



## αce (Nov 12, 2010)

Lol what a troll.
But don't generalize.


----------



## Marmite. (Nov 12, 2010)

Colonel Awesome said:


> No more than religious people.



No they aren't.

They're evil; they hold the world back from progressing and decieve the weak minded with lies. The world would be sooooo much a better palce without Religion.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 12, 2010)

Dude sounds like a bro.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2010)

Colonel Awesome said:


> No more than religious people.


lolstereotypes

And let this guy go. If he went on playing Jesus, I doubt anyone but butthurt Christians would complain.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2010)

> "insulting the divine essence."







> "He should be burned to death," said Abdul-Latif Dahoud, a 35-year-old Qalqiliya resident. The execution should take place in public "*to be an example to others*," he added.



And people ask why so many remain Muslims (atleast for appearances) if theres so much wrong with islam, heres the reason.


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 12, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> . The world would be sooooo much a better palce without Religion.



true true.
religion should have never existed.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Nov 12, 2010)

^ I third that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 12, 2010)

Stunna said:


> lolstereotypes
> 
> And let this guy go. If he went on playing Jesus, I doubt anyone but butthurt Christians would complain.


Christians don't even care. People do it all the time. 

They won't let him go...this is serious bid-ness to them.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2010)

Which is dumb. Is this really an arrestable offense? Impersonating Allah? That's as dumb as the South Park controversy.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 12, 2010)

Stunna said:


> Which is dumb. Is this really an arrestable offense? Impersonating Allah? That's as dumb as the South Park controversy.



I agree, its really dumb. This is just what happens over there...I don't get why the guy just didn't leave the town or move to another country and then do it. Shouldn't he have known it was a crime in his town? 

I guess he just thought he was safe on Facebook...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 12, 2010)

I remember now why religion isn't supposed to be included in the government.

It's fucking retarded.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2010)

"He should be burned to death," said Abdul-Latif Dahoud, a 35-year-old Qalqiliya resident. The execution should take place in public "to be an example to others," he added.

Lol.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2010)

This thread's one big lol


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 12, 2010)

Stunna said:


> This thread's one big lol



How is it an lol, if I may ask?


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 12, 2010)

In b4 religious argument


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> How is it an lol, if I may ask?


Primarily the subject at hand, but also the overall mutual distain for religion I find quite silly.

But a religious debate isn't my goal here.



g_core18 said:


> In b4 religious argument


Quite.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 12, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> No they aren't.
> 
> They're evil; they hold the world back from progressing and decieve the weak minded with lies. The world would be sooooo much a better palce without Religion.


Please don't use that Hollywood Atheist/Flat Earth Atheist logic. You know why the world has progressed? Because the Knowledge of the Greeks were preserved by, guess what, _Islamic Religions_. The knowledge was spread throughout the world again _because of the Crusades_, Christianity and Islam both helped preserve and forward knowledge.

South Park once did an episode where everyone went atheist. Guess what, things didn't change. Stop scapegoating religion and bashing people who are Christians, Muslims, Jews, etc. with your broad generalizations.

Fundamentalists are free targets, they are the ones who try to live in the past or stop progress. However, not everyone who is a Christian, Jew, Muslim, etc. is a fundamentalist.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Please don't use that Hollywood Atheist/Flat Earth Atheist logic. You know why the world has progressed? Because the Knowledge of the Greeks were preserved by, guess what, _Islamic Religions_. The knowledge was spread throughout the world again _because of the Crusades_, Christianity and Islam both helped preserve and forward knowledge.
> 
> South Park once did an episode where everyone went atheist. Guess what, things didn't change. Stop scapegoating religion and bashing people who are Christians, Muslims, Jews, etc. with your broad generalizations.



QFT


----------



## Ceria (Nov 12, 2010)

so this is how people act in a place that has no freedom of speech or religion. 



> After several months, a cafe worker supplied captured snapshots of his Facebook pages to Palestinian intelligence officials.



if i was this guy i would sue that cafe worker, it was none of his fucking business to take those photos, he was speaking anonymously about his personal thoughts, even if it wasn't in the right place of the world to be doing so.

normally i don't like atheists because of their extremist views, wanting god purged from every facet of the world, but i support anyone who will take the fight to islam.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 12, 2010)

Ceria said:


> normally i don't like atheists because of their extremist views, wanting god purged from every facet of the world, but i support anyone who will take the fight to islam.


Blame the extremists for pushing the wrong parts of the Islamic religion. Again, most people there _don't know better_ and had been raised to the Extremist/Fundamentalist view all their lives.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 12, 2010)

Ceria said:


> *if i was this guy i would sue that cafe worker*, it was none of his fucking business to take those photos, he was speaking anonymously about his personal thoughts, even if it wasn't in the right place of the world to be doing so.



That wouldn't work, he couldn't have sued for doing something bad in his community. Its not okay to do this in places like this. The guy who took the photos was doing was what I guess "citizen help" for the officials.


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Nov 12, 2010)

what a boss


----------



## Ceria (Nov 12, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> That wouldn't work, he couldn't have sued for doing something bad in his community. Its not okay to do this in places like this. The guy who took the photos was doing was what I guess "citizen help" for the officials.



i guess i'm biased because i've lived in a place where defaming a religion wouldn't be considered doing something bad, it would be normal. 

i guess it's also the suspect's fault for not turning his screen so that others couldn't see it, but who'd have thought someone would actually do that...


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 12, 2010)

Ceria said:


> i guess i'm biased because i've lived in a place where defaming a religion wouldn't be considered doing something bad, it would be normal.
> 
> i guess it's also the suspect's fault for not turning his screen so that others couldn't see it, but who'd have thought someone would actually do that...



Where do you live? 

Ah, he shouldn't have known better to do that in the country and town he lived in. He was obviously hiding it for a reason...its still sad, no doubt, but he should have moved out of that country/town with such laws.

Hopefully someone will intervene and save him...


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 12, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Please don't use that Hollywood Atheist/Flat Earth Atheist logic. You know why the world has progressed? Because the Knowledge of the Greeks were preserved by, guess what, _Islamic Religions_. The knowledge was spread throughout the world again _because of the Crusades_, Christianity and Islam both helped preserve and forward knowledge.
> 
> South Park once did an episode where everyone went atheist. Guess what, things didn't change. Stop scapegoating religion and bashing people who are Christians, Muslims, Jews, etc. with your broad generalizations.
> 
> Fundamentalists are free targets, they are the ones who try to live in the past or stop progress. However, not everyone who is a Christian, Jew, Muslim, etc. is a fundamentalist.


And look at where islam is now.

Guess what even if they have done good it could still be done in other secular ways and they do more bad than they do good.


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 12, 2010)

we need another draw the prophet mohammed day.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 12, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> we need another draw the prophet mohammed day.



Yea...you do that and tell us how painful your death was, or how going into witness protection works out. 

No, but we should totally do that. I wonder why kind of reaction we'd get from these same people.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 13, 2010)

Tokoyami said:


> And look at where islam is now.
> 
> Guess what even if they have done good it could still be done in other secular ways and they do more bad than they do good.


Its the extremists and fundamentalists who are now influencing people in the Middle East.


----------



## blue berry (Nov 13, 2010)

I see no freedom of religion where this man lives 

*calls up united nations*


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2010)

> South Park once did an episode where everyone went atheist. Guess what, things didn't change.



Thats a horrible argument.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 13, 2010)

1 internet warrior down, 4,999,999 to go boys.

Go ye far and wide and force them out of their lair, cut off their internets. Get them out in the open, them thorns in the flesh, them godless she-men that eat no meat. Abominations!

Fear them not, for The Force is with you, they only have e-muscles from all the EA Games e-sports. E-Athletes, E-Abominations!!!


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 13, 2010)

...*sigh* I'm not gonna justify whether religion is right or wrong but people are to blame. People who go to these extreme's to "protect" everyone else or whatevers coursing its way through their whacked out point of view. I will say though, that I support religion and Atheism. I believe that whatever someone else likes to do or believes in is cool, to a certain degree. I also think that its not my right to say what people think is right or wrong. They could believe that the world is run by a 60 foot, hairy, pink platypus with double D tits, for all I care.


Now, when they kill people over a different point of view or idea, thats pure craziness and horribly wrong. No one should be just blatantly killed off for seeing the world in a different way, than everyone else. I really feel for this dude and if I could, I'd say sorry that you were born in such a place were you weren't able to speak freely like you wanted. But hey, getting people all riled up and pissed at you...isn't something you should do man. What the hell did you think was gonna happen? Especially when you live around people that would KILL YOU, for talking smack about their God and even more so saying that you were a God. 

I guess this guy wasn't thinking or didn't think he'd be caught. Should've moved off into some other country before he did all that and not chatin' it up on facebook in a cafe, with nut jobs making their rounds. what a dipstick


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 13, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Please don't use that Hollywood Atheist/Flat Earth Atheist logic. You know why the world has progressed? Because the Knowledge of the Greeks were preserved by, guess what, _Islamic Religions_. The knowledge was spread throughout the world again _because of the Crusades_, Christianity and Islam both helped preserve and forward knowledge.



Wrong, the knowledge of the Greeks existed in Europe until the 18th and even 19th centuries, because christianity held back any further research. That's what happened to astronomy, anatomy (they used a roman's research for that because it was forbidden to cut up a human), surgery (the hearth remained a taboo until the 20th century), biology (evolution, nuff said). The scientific knowledge of the Greeks isn't worth shit in our modern world and the crime of religion during the past centuries is not that they let that knowledge vanish, it's that they allowed humanity remain at that point for so very long.



> South Park once did an episode where everyone went atheist. Guess what, things didn't change. Stop scapegoating religion and bashing people who are Christians, Muslims, Jews, etc. with your broad generalizations.



Well, if south park simulated the scenario, then surely it must be correct. I apologize for trying to bring reason and will let people have their childish superstition from now on.

Though I didn't know South Park was a valid source for anything nowadays.



> Fundamentalists are free targets, they are the ones who try to live in the past or stop progress. However, not everyone who is a Christian, Jew, Muslim, etc. is a fundamentalist.



Well yes, you can also not follow your religion/be a moderate, but then what's the point of calling yourself religious in the first place? "Yeah, sure I'm a christian, but I only follow the parts of the bible that are compatible with what I believe in anyways". Big fucking deal.


----------



## DremolitoX (Nov 13, 2010)

^^ Last time I checked, people don't have to ascribe to your bullshit philosophy of "all or nothing" to call themselves Christian.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 13, 2010)

They may not but it doesn't make it any less stupid.

If their holy book says they have to do ABC or else and they just do A and B but forget C then why bother doing A and B?  According to religion x they'd still have to face the consequence of or else because they haven't followed C.


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 13, 2010)

Lot of fail in this thread, altho there's also lots of fail in the article itself.

The only religion that isn't full of BS is Boudhism.

Extreme atheists are just as retarded as religious zealots.

If you need to believe, fine. If you don't need to believe its fine too.

Just learn to co-exist, morons.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 13, 2010)

DremolitoX said:


> ^^ Last time I checked, people don't have to ascribe to your bullshit philosophy of "all or nothing" to call themselves Christian.



Where exactly did I claim they had to? They can call themselves whatever they want to, but ignoring parts of a book that they think is inspired by an omnipotent, omniscient creator of all just for the sake of convenience seems kind of insane to me.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 13, 2010)

Saufsoldat said:


> Wrong, the knowledge of the Greeks existed in Europe until the 18th and even 19th centuries, because christianity held back any further research. That's what happened to astronomy, anatomy (they used a roman's research for that because it was forbidden to cut up a human), surgery (the hearth remained a taboo until the 20th century), biology (evolution, nuff said). The scientific knowledge of the Greeks isn't worth shit in our modern world and the crime of religion during the past centuries is not that they let that knowledge vanish, it's that they allowed humanity remain at that point for so very long.


You do know how much of a jerk you are right? You're sounding like Brian from Family Guy, being a Straw Atheist who hates Religion and hates Religious people since you think you're above them. 

Religion has both preserved and stunted human growth, sometimes it makes us move forward, sometimes it doesn't. Its a human nature thing.


> Well, if south park simulated the scenario, then surely it must be correct. I apologize for trying to bring reason and will let people have their childish superstition from now on.
> 
> Though I didn't know South Park was a valid source for anything nowadays.


One thing South Park did good was satire. Atheists can have just as much hang ups and hatreds as religious people. They can go to war for the same stupid reasons as religious people. THATs the point they were trying to get across.




> Well yes, you can also not follow your religion/be a moderate, but then what's the point of calling yourself religious in the first place? "Yeah, sure I'm a christian, but I only follow the parts of the bible that are compatible with what I believe in anyways". Big fucking deal.


The Bible isn't to be taken literally. Why are you dealing in absolutes? Why are you being a jerk to anyone who believes in a religion?



Tokoyami said:


> They may not but it doesn't make it any less stupid.
> 
> If their holy book says they have to do ABC or else and they just do A and B but forget C then why bother doing A and B?  According to religion x they'd still have to face the consequence of or else because they haven't followed C.


Any holy book isn't to be taken literally. Its just a bunch of some true and some not true stories to live by. 


Saufsoldat said:


> Where exactly did I claim they had to? They can call themselves whatever they want to, but ignoring parts of a book that they think is inspired by an omnipotent, omniscient creator of all just for the sake of convenience seems kind of insane to me.


You're acting with an all or nothing approach, and are being a downright jerk to people who believe in religion, have some moderate stance is wrong or something.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 13, 2010)

Stay on topic please.  This thread has nothing to do with the ancient Greeks, or with persistent butt-hurt about religion in general.

The events of the story sound eerily similar to events surrounding teachers who have farked their students, and then been caught or convicted through the use of social media.  Or it could have been an employee, fired from a job for bitching about a supervisor.  

Someone is being called out for the content of what they said.  Unfortunately for the blogger in question, he happened to live in a community where posting such content can bring down the force of law.

I find it utterly repugnant that Palestine has such laws.  And prohibitions against insulting political figures?  That's absolutely fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 13, 2010)

> South Park once did an episode where everyone went atheist. Guess what, things didn't change.



I did a quadruple take at this.  You seriously think South Park's idea of what would happen without religion has any bearing on or parallel with reality?



> Stay on topic please. This thread has nothing to do with the ancient Greeks, or with persistent butt-hurt about religion in general.



Awww, but I just got here.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 13, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Awww, but I just got here.



*Pat pat*
It's okay.  So did I.  There's plenty of bum-soothing cream in the box underneath the convo thread.

Anyways, I find it amusing that the guy went to an internet cafe when his mother cut off his internet access.  Is living with one's parents at age 26 common in the West Bank?



> Both governments also create fake Facebook profiles to befriend and monitor known dissidents, activists said. In September, a young Gaza man was detained after publishing an article critical of Hamas on his Facebook feed.



Beware who you befriend on Facebook.  They are not your friends.  They are just images of people, digital profiles.  Sure they might shade in a date of birth, name, maybe color in a few likes and dislikes--but if you don't know them personally then you're basically giving them access to your information in an act of blind faith


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Nov 13, 2010)

Disgusting. This is really barbaric.

Wanting to burn him to death, just for being anti Islam.
Makes me wonder what the Middle East would do to us (Europe, America, etc) if they were more powerful than us.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 13, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You do know how much of a jerk you are right? You're sounding like Brian from Family Guy, being a Straw Atheist who hates Religion and hates Religious people since you think you're above them.



"You sound like a jerk" is not a valid refutation for anything.



> Religion has both preserved and stunted human growth, sometimes it makes us move forward, sometimes it doesn't. Its a human nature thing.



Religion is dogmatic and therefore cannot produce new knowledge. It is unable to adapt to new discoveries and is thus incompatible with a rational approach to reality.



> One thing South Park did good was satire. Atheists can have just as much hang ups and hatreds as religious people. They can go to war for the same stupid reasons as religious people. THATs the point they were trying to get across.



They also go to war over religion? When in reality (=not south park) has that ever happened?



> The Bible isn't to be taken literally. Why are you dealing in absolutes? Why are you being a jerk to anyone who believes in a religion?
> 
> Any holy book isn't to be taken literally. Its just a bunch of some true and some not true stories to live by.



Wow, how can you call a book holy in one sentence and then admit that it's wrong in the next sentence? Either you consider it to be holy scripture or not. Either it's divinely inspired and 100% correct or not, which would make it just another book no more worthy of worship than harry potter.



> You're acting with an all or nothing approach, and are being a downright jerk to people who believe in religion, have some moderate stance is wrong or something.



Being a moderate is not wrong, it's just dishonest and idiotic. Morally speaking of course it's better than actually following the bible and stoning people for all sorts of shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2010)

What this thread makes me wonder is what will those people who are atheist but making a career out of sticking up for the people of the West Bank will say about this? I mean its just one more of the ass backwards things that happens over there. And then you have another atheist troll who's not content with his own opinion, so he has to go out and fuck with other people. 

Also, I see Saufsoldat decided to say "fuck the topic, my butthurt is more important!"


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Nov 13, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Lot of fail in this thread, altho there's also lots of fail in the article itself.
> 
> The only religion that isn't full of BS is Boudhism.
> 
> ...



Before calling others morons you should learn how to spell buddhism correctly dip-shit.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 13, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Also, I see Saufsoldat decided to say "fuck the topic, my butthurt is more important!"



Didn't feel like letting the ramblings of some historically illiterate religious person stand unchallenged. But generally, yes, fuck the topic, everyone already knows how backwards islam is.


----------



## Juno (Nov 13, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Lot of fail in this thread, altho there's also lots of fail in the article itself.
> 
> The only religion that isn't full of BS is Boudhism.
> 
> ...



Nice try, Gautama.


----------



## WT (Nov 13, 2010)

Eru Lawliet said:


> Disgusting. This is really barbaric.
> 
> Wanting to burn him to death, just for being anti Islam.
> Makes me wonder what the Middle East would do to us (Europe, America, etc) if they were more powerful than us.



Winners always have a different mentality from losers. Religious freedom did exist when Islam was winning.


----------



## impersonal (Nov 13, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Extreme atheists are just as retarded as religious zealots.
> 
> If you need to believe, fine. If you don't need to believe its fine too.
> 
> Just learn to co-exist, morons.


I gotta love how you equate "extreme atheists" who post on facebook with religious zealots who execute non-believers.

The vast majority of religious people are on par with "extreme atheists" in that they believe their religion makes them better than everybody else, so much better in fact that everybody else will rot in hell while they get a shot at heaven... and all of that is, supposedly, fair.

So, regular atheists are like moderate theists (against which I hold no grudge); extreme atheists are like regular theists; extreme religious zealots/theists, on the other hand, can only be compared to sociopaths. They replaced thousands of years of moral traditions based on caring for other people and society as a whole with... a book, whose rules are open for interpretation. They reject what their moral instincts tell them to do, and thus become capable of doing the craziest possible shit, eg forcing all women to wear bags over their heads & body because of a single verse in the book. Or making themselves explode. Or picketing funerals. That kind of stuff.

If you disagree, hopefully you'll explain again how facebook groups or blasphemy is comparable to public executions.


----------



## T4R0K (Nov 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> And people ask why so many remain Muslims (atleast for appearances) if theres so much wrong with islam, heres the reason.



I admit, I present myself as "muslim" by familial tradition, and publicly denouncing it would only result in ostracism at the best.

At best, I'm just a deist who chose to not follow a religion. That is considered apostasy too, since I don't follow the rites.

Sucks for him, the people around him are dicks. Sadly, it's still far away the time when they'll learn to live and let live. He's a dick too for angering them, but does he deserve death or punishment ? I think not.

Knowing the region, I don't think international pressure works to save him.


----------



## xenopyre (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah i remember this one , it was really funny , he made many muslims batthurt becouse he made some Quran-like verses , something the muslims consider impossible .


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 13, 2010)

lol nice thread title


----------



## ez (Nov 13, 2010)

a martyr for atheism! yay


----------



## Spirit (Nov 13, 2010)

impersonal said:


> I gotta love how you equate "extreme atheists" who post on facebook with religious zealots who execute non-believers.
> 
> The vast majority of religious people are on par with "extreme atheists" in that they believe their religion makes them better than everybody else, so much better in fact that everybody else will rot in hell while they get a shot at heaven... and all of that is, supposedly, fair.
> 
> ...



One inspires madness, the other inspired by madness.

I only understand the last part though. Can't handle too much mental acrobat now.


----------



## Munak (Nov 13, 2010)

Less caring, more fapping. 

I'm taking the lazy atheist route.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm at a loss for words.

What a hero.


----------



## Orxon (Nov 13, 2010)

What a sad moron.



Gunners said:


> "He should be burned to death," said Abdul-Latif Dahoud, a 35-year-old Qalqiliya resident. The execution should take place in public "to be an example to others," he added.



Oh, my.

I can see the world is really moving forward.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Nov 13, 2010)

These guys have a shit justice system. They need Batman.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr Serenity said:


> These guys have a shit justice system. They need Batman.



They don't deserve Batman. They first need a clown to make fun at all the rules. They have all these rules and they think it can save them.


----------



## Munak (Nov 13, 2010)

Tokyo Jihen said:


> They don't deserve Batman. They first need a clown to make fun at all the rules. They have all these rules and they think it can save them.



The only sensible way to live in this world is without rules?

And tonight you are going to break your one rule?


----------



## Punpun (Nov 13, 2010)

Come on ... 

Oh and the people saying that Christianism didn't slowed progress in Europe should study more before spouting nonsense.


----------



## maj1n (Nov 13, 2010)

> " Many in this conservative Muslim town say he should be killed for renouncing Islam, and even family members say he should remain behind bars for life.


Doesn't sound like 'extremists' are much of a minority.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 13, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What this thread makes me wonder is what will those people who are atheist but making a career out of sticking up for the people of the West Bank will say about this? I mean its just one more of the ass backwards things that happens over there.



A group of people behaving in morally degenerate ways, whether "intergroup" or "intragroup" doesn't go any way towards justifying that group being oppressed. 



White Tiger said:


> Winners always have a different mentality from losers. Religious freedom did exist when Islam was winning.



Islamic countries today do not have religious freedom. Were medieval Islamic empires more liberal than modern Islamic countries?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 13, 2010)

maj1n said:


> Doesn't sound like 'extremists' are much of a minority.



Now, now, we all know that there are a lot of moderate muslims out there, who instead of taking to the streets and calling for public executions of blasphemers, just silently sit by and let the executions happen in silent agreement with the extremists.


----------



## maj1n (Nov 13, 2010)

White Tiger said:


> Winners always have a different mentality from losers. Religious freedom did exist when Islam was winning.


Umm by definition theocratic countries like Iran mean Islam is winning there.

So actually religious freedom does not exist when Islam is winning.

Of course your just entertaining the fantasy that the 'real' Islam is a utopia, and the islam we have in reality that causes so much suffering is just a misunderstanding.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Punpun (Nov 13, 2010)

You want to know what's worse than just religion here ? It's that apparently a lot of people wants him dead.

I tought Humanity quitted this barbaric behavior....


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 13, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> South Park once did an episode where everyone went atheist. Guess what, things didn't change.



Ignoring absolutely everything else in your post: You take South Park seriously?


----------



## Punpun (Nov 13, 2010)

South Park is srs bissness.


----------



## zuul (Nov 13, 2010)

When I read that sort of stuff, I sometimes think it would be better if Israel could rule the whole of Palestine.

Yes they are bad to Palestinians but guess what I like them better than Islamist piles of shit.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 13, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> Being bigots?



Because it was the atheist in this story who threw someone in jail and said they should be killed for their beliefs, right?

Oh wait. It wasn't. It never is.


----------



## Blue (Nov 13, 2010)

> Over several years, Husayin is suspected of posting arguments in favor of atheism on English and Arabic blogs, where he described the God of Islam as having the attributes of a "primitive Bedouin." He called Islam a "blind faith that grows and takes over people's minds where there is irrationality and ignorance."


Gonna call my my boys and go rescue this guy.

Who's with me?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 13, 2010)

thats taking things a big big big bit toofar


----------



## Soda (Nov 13, 2010)

How unfair for him. It's too bad he lives where he lives. All the fucking idiots that control the country can ruin his entire life for something they THINK is bad. I mean what if their life was ruined because of somebody else's opinion? Wouldn't be cool...

And obviously the sheepish people are just as stupid, thinking he should get BURNED TO DEATH for this or put away for life.

It's fucking stupid that idiots get to control his life. I hate the world sometimes 

Time to go to McDonalds.


----------



## Phunin (Nov 13, 2010)

Lol,  didn't know you can be arrested for that. In any event, the guy shouldn't be such a troll.


----------



## Blue (Nov 13, 2010)

Soda said:


> It's fucking stupid that idiots get to control his life. I hate the world sometimes
> 
> Time to go to McDonalds.


----------



## Botzu (Nov 13, 2010)

I spy a few posters blaming the victim and then I got disappoint.

Anyway, the average muslim extremist calling for death to non believers does more harm to islam, as the "religion of peace", then all the athiests posting their refutation on the interwebs and facebook.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Nov 13, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> Being bigots?





I think most Athiests think because they don't have any beliefs they can make fun of _all_ others.



Stunna said:


> lolstereotypes
> 
> And let this guy go. If he went on playing Jesus, I doubt anyone but butthurt Christians would complain.



No one would care, its just like the death threat situation with Sout Park.


----------



## αce (Nov 13, 2010)

This thread


----------



## xenopyre (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow i cant even believe that people here are blaming the victim for trolling , there is a challenge in the Qur'an for all humankind to come up with something like the Qur'an ; which is exactly what this guy did , when the muslims saw that their precious book's challenge have been met they decided to get him .


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 13, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Christians don't even care. People do it all the time.
> 
> They won't let him go...this is serious bid-ness to them.



On this TV programme I saw there was this guy who thought he was Jesus, then again it was in the developed world, although I doubt the response would be the same in Sub Saharan Africa.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2010)

Family Guy had an episode where Jesus got hooked drugs and was doing whores and stuff, had that been Mohammad everyone at Fox would have received death threats and someone might even have died.


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 13, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Family Guy had an episode where Jesus got hooked drugs and was doing whores and stuff, had that been Mohammad everyone at Fox would have received death threats and someone might even have died.



I think the thing is the Christians who would have been literally up in arms over that are from parts of the world where people generally don't have TV.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 13, 2010)

Tokoyami said:


> And look at where islam is now.
> 
> Guess what even if they have done good it could still be done in other secular ways and they do more bad than they do good.



Islam is where it is now largely due to fringe scholars gaining an enormous foothold in the aftermath of Western imperialism.

I'd advise looking up history


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 13, 2010)

A good Muslim by day, but by night he becomes an evil Atheist.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 13, 2010)

Phunin said:


> Lol,  didn't know you can be arrested for that. *In any event, the guy shouldn't be such a troll.*





What the fuck kind of backwards, blame-the-victim logic is that?

You're honestly saying we shouldn't have freedom of speech in this world and that people deserve to be killed for having an unpopular opinion?

That's sort of like blaming the rapist because "with that skirt she was asking for it."

Your attitude is putrid and you should think long and hard about the weak positions you hold, and think about trying to be a better person.


----------



## T4R0K (Nov 13, 2010)

I think I can imagine the tought pattern that led him toward atheism.

War.

Often it makes people believe more, so they'd have something to hold on to survive, believing something "higher" will save them.

But, you also frequently get the other way, people thinking that there can't be a God if horrible things happen. I got a story of a cousin of my father in Sarajevo that lost a daughter in 1993. She fell under some sniper's bullet, wounded, and agonized for a long time before dying. I saw her last moments on French TV in a report the next day.

The next day, when the local imam came to talk to him, he told him "If God lets such things happen... Then I fuck your God !" 

The imam was schocked, but nothing happened. He even doubted a little after seeing my cousin's anger, realizing that believing in God doesn't bring relief to some people.

But well, the cousin has been an atheist since ever he joined the communist party in the 60s, and will be until his very death (so he said)

Now, for the guy in the article, imagine seeing your entire life activists and the IDF fight out your very door, being bombarded frequently, hearing that you must kill the jews in the name of the land and God, seeing funerals where people praise the God that didn't save the lost lives of friends or family members, or was the argument used to make some strap bombs on them and blow up markets and cafés in Israel, that fatally lead to the aforementioned bombardment in retribution.

Imagine 26 years of that.

The surprising thing is that he DIDN'T turn into an activist/terrorist, but became an atheist, and in his anger and pain, started to hate god and his zealots.

This man is a victim. And he tried to express his pain, and since maybe no one listened, he took it to a stronger level.

They didn't try to understand him and just want to lynch him.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 13, 2010)

T4R0K said:


> I think I can imagine the tought pattern that led him toward atheism.
> 
> War.
> 
> ...



Or maybe he actually read the Koran and the religious scripture it's based on (Torah/Old Testament) and compared them to reality. That's the quickest path to atheism.

Really, the way you're putting it makes it seem like some mental disorder led him to stop believing in bronze age superstition.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 13, 2010)

I believe this case clearly shows religion for what a disease it really is. People so corrupted and infested by this abomination they believe he should be executed for pointing out how stupid it is... No thanks.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 13, 2010)

Saufsoldat said:


> Or maybe he actually read the Koran and the religious scripture it's based on (Torah/Old Testament) and compared them to reality. That's the quickest path to atheism.
> 
> Really, the way you're putting it makes it seem like some mental disorder led him to stop believing in bronze age superstition.


Saufsoldat, please stop being a jerk. You're no better than an Extremist with this talk. Let people believe what they want to believe. Let people believe in god, the bible, Torah, Quran, etc. if they chose to. Trying to thrust your own beliefs onto other people-don't deny it, that's what you're doing. And then mocking religions and religious people? 

There is one thing from the Bible that applies-_Let He Who Is Without Sin Throw the First Stone_. You think you're qualified at throwing all these stones at Christians, Muslims, Hindus, Jews, etc. when you yourself is living in a glass house?



Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> I believe this case clearly shows religion for what a disease it really is. People so corrupted and infested by this abomination they believe he should be executed for pointing out how stupid it is... No thanks.




Straw Atheism at its finest. Ignore all the moderates (or do what Saufsoldat does, insult them for choosing not to take their holy books literally). Religion has done both good and bad. Lets leave it at that.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 13, 2010)

What good religion have provided for the world tough ? I'm genuinely asking you this question.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 13, 2010)

Mandom said:


> What good religion have provided for the world tough ? I'm genuinely asking you this question.


Because of religion, guess what? Everyone in Europe began reading. The Printing Press was invented because of Christianity. Religion promotes literacy.

Religion, when taken out of the Fundamentalists and Extremists also promotes good behavior at times. 

And guess what, many, many scientists believe in a religion and don't let it get in the way of their work.

Without religion, literacy would be still restricted to the rich.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 13, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Because of religion, guess what? Everyone in Europe began reading. The Printing Press was invented because of Christianity. Religion promotes literacy.
> 
> Religion, when taken out of the Fundamentalists and Extremists also promotes good behavior at times.
> 
> ...



SO you think that without religion People won't do good thing ? 

Printing press was invented by chinese. Actually no, througout MA only monks and a few noble knew how to read. So no Christianism din't propmoted literacy. Hence why there was someone charged to read the bible every week....

Your scientist point doesn't answer my question ....

And no. Literacy was promoted by politician/intelectual who wanted to civilize the mass in their country by making school obligatory ...

So again, What good did religion that should assert her existence ?


----------



## Botzu (Nov 13, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Saufsoldat, please stop being a jerk. You're no better than an Extremist with this talk. Let people believe what they want to believe. Let people believe in god, the bible, Torah, Quran, etc. if they chose to. Trying to thrust your own beliefs onto other people-don't deny it, that's what you're doing. And then mocking religions and religious people?
> 
> There is one thing from the Bible that applies-_Let He Who Is Without Sin Throw the First Stone_. You think you're qualified at throwing all these stones at Christians, Muslims, Hindus, Jews, etc. when you yourself is living in a glass house?


Equating people that post about why they think religion is wrong on a interweb forum with people that are locking others up and calling for them to be burned in public is much more offensive and jerky behavior than anything Saufsoldat has done. Just sayin.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 13, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> I think the thing is the Christians who would have been literally up in arms over that are from parts of the world where people generally don't have TV.



No. We have crazy Christians here (WBC) and they didn't do it 

Other religion followers just doesn't really care... :/


----------



## Xion (Nov 13, 2010)

Now that Hwon is behind bars we can all rest easier knowing the world is a safer place.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 13, 2010)

Mandom said:


> SO you think that without religion People won't do good thing ?


There wouldn't be any change. If you haven't guess, humans are morons and humans are bastards with a few good people shining through.


> Printing press was invented by chinese. Actually no, throughout MA only monks and a few noble knew how to read. So no Christianity didn't promoted literacy. Hence why there was someone charged to read the bible every week....


Learn your history please. Widespread use of the printing press only happened when people wanted to read the bible in their own language. It allowed the mass production of the Bible, which gave way to the mass production of books and other literature. 



> And no. Literacy was promoted by politician/intellectual who wanted to civilize the mass in their country by making school obligatory ...


Wrong. Learn your history. It was the mass production of the Bible which increased literacy in Europe and kick started the Renaissance.


> So again, What good did religion that should assert her existence ?


I already explained it. You just didn't want to fathom that a bronze age religion could ever further the development of man.


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 13, 2010)

In b4 this is somehow Israels fault.


----------



## JellyButter (Nov 13, 2010)

For some reason, this shit is funny to me .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2010)

You're wasting your time with this argument, a lot of Atheists are as narrowminded and backwards as the religious people they claim cause all the harm, there's not really any difference besides what side of the fence they're standing on. There's the same aura of superiority, lack of reason, and blindness to the facts that exists in those on either side.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 13, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You're wasting your time with this argument, a lot of Atheists are as narrowminded and backwards as the religious people they claim cause all the harm, there's not really any difference besides what side of the fence they're standing on. There's the same aura of superiority, lack of reason, and blindness to the facts that exists in those on either side.


What?

Could you point these people out to me?


----------



## Punpun (Nov 13, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> There wouldn't be any change. If you haven't guess, humans are morons and humans are bastards with a few good people shining through.



Bullshit. 'Your lack of faith is disturbing' as they say.


> Learn your history please. Widespread use of the printing press only happened when people wanted to read the bible in their own language. It allowed the mass production of the Bible, which gave way to the mass production of books and other literature.


Wrong. Press was used to mass produced bible. But The press already existed before



> I already explained it. You just didn't want to fathom that a bronze age religion could ever further the development of man.


No I  expected a real answer on what religion did good. Not just 'they increased literacy' when not being completly wrong isn't true neither. 


I'm still expecting you broughting up sth important which couldn't have been obtained without Religion and wich outweight all the wrong Religion did ...

---

Some clarification, I'm not saying Religions as a whole didn't brought interesting thing and did good thing. Just that, without counting for some philosophical heritage, they don't  have a real legitimacy, especially when considering all the bad things wich resulted from it.......


----------



## Le Pirate (Nov 13, 2010)

I hope that someone saves this guy. Trolling isn't a crime.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 13, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Bullshit. 'Your lack of faith is disturbing' as they say.


...that's a Star Wars quote. 


> Wrong. Press was used to mass produced bible. But The press already existed before


The Printing Press existed before hand, but it WASN'T widely used. But Churches wanted their congregations to be able to read the bible, in their own languages, and THAT is when it was started to become wildly used. 


> No I  expected a real answer on what religion did good. Not just 'they increased literacy' when not being completly wrong isn't true neither.


Here's the thing about religion. The priests/rabbis/pastors/etc all want their congregations to know what their reading. They don't want to go to another language. 



> I'm still expecting you brought up the important which couldn't have been obtained without Religion and which outweigh all the wrong Religion did ...


You do know that the FUNDAMENTALISTS and EXTREMISTS of religion are those who pervert what it is said in their holy books and take it literally right? Islam preserved the knowledge of the Greeks and made several scientific discoveries in the middle ages. Christianity brought those advances back-like the Printing Press, to the West and kick started the Renaissance. 




> Some clarification, I'm not saying Religions as a whole didn't brought interesting thing and did good thing. Just that, without counting for some philosophical heritage, they don't  have a real legitimacy, especially when considering all the bad things which resulted from it.......


I could easily say Science is Bad in return due to the fact many important discoveries came from less than savory means. Except I don't. Science, like Religion, is a good thing. They can coexist, just not stepping on each other's shoes like what's happening now.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 13, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...that's a Star Wars quote.



Yes. 
But it still apply to the situation. You believing that humanity can't do good thing without religion is ... sad I guess.


> You do know that the FUNDAMENTALISTS and EXTREMISTS of religion are those who pervert what it is said in their holy books and take it literally right?


I don't like to answer to rethorical question....


> (...)I could easily say Science is Bad in return due to the fact many important discoveries came from less than savory means.(...)



Well I won't answer for the rest of your post because well you just are saying thing I already know. Just wanting to point out that Science isn't a belief, sth as personal as religion is.

So your analogy is quite ... bad I guess.

Have a nice night.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 13, 2010)

Jin-E said:


> In b4 this is somehow Israels fault.





That would just be weird if it somehow ended that way...


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 13, 2010)

T4R0K said:


> I "If God lets such things happen... *Then I fuck your God !"*



 hes gay?


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The Printing Press was invented because of Christianity..



I see Christianity has made you stupid

I just love how you conviniently forgot the fact that the printing press was made in china and they promoted literacy in their country just fine without having to believe in naked old men in the clouds.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 14, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> I see Christianity has made you stupid


I mispoke earlier. And reported.


> I just love how you conviniently forgot the fact that the printing press was made in china and they promoted literacy in their country just fine without having to believe in naked old men in the clouds.


No, I didn't forget. But you don't get that because of Christianity, widespread literacy spread throughout Europe at the end of the Dark Ages and jump started the Renaissance.

What is it with this board with Atheists being such jerks to people?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 14, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> I see Christianity has made you stupid


Wow.

I see life has not been good to you. Someone has a stick up their backside, doncha?


----------



## Botzu (Nov 14, 2010)

Cmon cmon cmon >.>  Move the religious argument to the debate thread if its that important.  you would think people could unite under the idea that it is wrong to lock up and threaten to kill somebody for believing(or not believing) different things than you.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 14, 2010)

Its not about religion.

Its about him insulting someone over it and he doesn't even know if he is a Christian. :/


----------



## GrimaH (Nov 14, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No, I didn't forget. But you don't get that because of Christianity, widespread literacy spread throughout Europe at the end of the Dark Ages and jump started the Renaissance.



That's because of the printing press, not because of "Christianity" (I assume you meant the enterprising Christians who decided to exploit it for mass-printing Bibles.)
It didn't jump-start the Renaissance, it retarded it, with all the restrictions on intellectual freedom. In fact, many of the important works of the Renaissance were suppressed in various degrees by the church.  eg. Copernicus's work was condemned, Spinoza's were banned, he and Galileo were excommunicated, and Bruno was burned at the stake. Just to name four.



> What is it with this board with Atheists being such jerks to people?



We're trying to make up in our own assholish way for not being able to catch up to the glorious achievements of religious folk in the "crimes against humanity" section.

So yea, sorry for only being able to be snarky on the internet. We're as yet unable to reach anywhere near the levels of cruelty exhibited by our religious counterparts so far, even in modern times.


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 14, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I mispoke earlier. And reported.
> 
> No, I didn't forget. But you don't get that because of Christianity, widespread literacy spread throughout Europe at the end of the Dark Ages and jump started the Renaissance.
> 
> What is it with this board with Atheists being such jerks to people?



its the internet, everyone is jerks to everyone... I mean in real life when old ladies come to my house and try and shove a bible down my throat, i just pretend i dont understand english and politely try to end the conversation as soon as possible. I also have religious friends who sadly tell me due to me being an atheist they believe i shall be tortured for eternity, but they still are my friends.


if it consoles you, think of insulting religious people on teh net as my stress relief, maybe you'll feel more saintly afterwards.


Terra Branford said:


> Wow.
> 
> I see life has not been good to you. Someone has a stick up their backside, doncha?



I've seen my fair share of religious bigotry in my community, enough to make me sick of it, and im just a teenager.

basically GrimaH explained it well enough.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 14, 2010)

people shouldn't spit on the faces of religious people. and religious people shouldn't condemn others who decide to turn away from it. both sides need some work.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 14, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Saufsoldat, please stop being a jerk. You're no better than an Extremist with this talk. Let people believe what they want to believe. Let people believe in god, the bible, Torah, Quran, etc. if they chose to. Trying to thrust your own beliefs onto other people-don't deny it, that's what you're doing. And then mocking religions and religious people?
> 
> There is one thing from the Bible that applies-_Let He Who Is Without Sin Throw the First Stone_. You think you're qualified at throwing all these stones at Christians, Muslims, Hindus, Jews, etc. when you yourself is living in a glass house?



Can't be arsed to post the comic again, but this is a classic example of the atheist extremist. Yes, me criticizing religion is akin to public executions, suicide bombings or murders. Religion has such an undeserved protected position in society, that you have to actually break the law in the name of your religion to be labeled an extremist, but you only have to criticize or mock religion from the other end to be called militant or a fundamentalist atheist. So no, I'm not sitting in any glass house, I've built my house on a solid foundation of reason and enlightened ideals. The next time you see me decapitating theists and then going on to criticize a fucking backwards religion, you may accuse me of sitting in a glass house, but until then I'm pretty sure that I have the moral high ground and am in an entirely acceptable position to accuse others of extremism. Besides, I don't believe in sin so I'll happily cast stones at whoever attempts to cripple freedom of speech.



Jαmes said:


> people shouldn't spit on the faces of religious people. and religious people shouldn't condemn others who decide to turn away from it. both sides need some work.



Spitting in someone's face is directly walking up to them and causing them discomfort which they cannot avoid. Mocking their religion on the internet causes no physical discomfort and can easily be avoided by clicking the X on the top right hand corner of your browser. If you want to blame the victim here, at least try to find a reasonable analogy.


----------



## Xion (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice to see Sauf was let out on bond.


----------



## Ineffable (Nov 14, 2010)

"He should be burned to death," said Abdul-Latif Dahoud, a 35-year-old Qalqiliya resident. The execution should take place in public "to be an example to others," . . . . 

What the fuck?


----------



## Krombacher (Nov 14, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Please don't use that Hollywood Atheist/Flat Earth Atheist logic. You know why the world has progressed? Because the Knowledge of the Greeks were preserved by, guess what, _Islamic Religions_. The knowledge was spread throughout the world again _because of the Crusades_, Christianity and Islam both helped preserve and forward knowledge.
> 
> South Park once did an episode where everyone went atheist. Guess what, things didn't change. Stop scapegoating religion and bashing people who are Christians, Muslims, Jews, etc. with your broad generalizations.
> 
> Fundamentalists are free targets, they are the ones who try to live in the past or stop progress. However, not everyone who is a Christian, Jew, Muslim, etc. is a fundamentalist.



Using South Park as an example     

Religions were always shit when they were made, only used to manipulate people. Most wars started and still start because of them. But the longer a religion live the more people in that religion tolerate others. Islam still needs some years.

Also that comment "Burned to death!" is so retarded 

Only shows how serious some people religions take, as if I do care when I meet a new person what religion he has? God 

In future Scientology will lead to a new world war, mark my words.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 14, 2010)

Scientology is considered as a religion in USA and plenty other countries. 

That's pretty fucked up....


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 14, 2010)

I think I should post a nice photo of the WTC Towers with "Imagine a world without religion" under it, but I did that way too many times.

//HbS


----------



## scerpers (Nov 14, 2010)

lol religion.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 14, 2010)

such a shame from both sides


----------



## zuul (Nov 14, 2010)

T4R0K said:


> I think I can imagine the tought pattern that led him toward atheism.
> 
> War.
> 
> ...



It's a bit similar to the event that helped Europ to grew out of the Christian faggotery that held it back for century.

That massive earthquake in Portugal in the 18th century. It killed many innocent people, and it had been very difficult for religious zealots to explain why God would have done such a thing to people as pious as Portugueses were.


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 14, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> No. We have crazy Christians here (WBC) and they didn't do it
> 
> Other religion followers just doesn't really care... :/



If you read carefully you'll realise that I said the kind of Christians who would be up in arms over Jesus being portrayed like that most likely live in parts of the world where it is rare that people own a TV, e.g. Sub Saharan Africa.


Al-Yasa said:


> such a shame from both sides



This is what bugs me about you, you'll froth at the mouth over Israel doing the slightest thing, but when Muslims do something wrong you're no way near as outspoken about it.


----------



## Asmodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

Colonel Awesome said:


> No more than religious people.



Really? Can you tell me the Christian nation puts people though sting operations and arrests them for talking about Atheism?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 14, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> If you read carefully you'll realise that I said the kind of Christians who would be up in arms over Jesus being portrayed like that most likely live in parts of the world where it is rare that people own a TV, e.g. Sub Saharan Africa.
> 
> 
> This is what bugs me about you, you'll froth at the mouth over Israel doing the slightest thing, but when Muslims do something wrong you're no way near as outspoken about it.



again its a shame from *both* sides


----------



## sadated_peon (Nov 14, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> such a shame from both sides



What shame should/does the atheist have?


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Nov 14, 2010)

Asmodeus said:


> Really? Can you tell me the Christian nation puts people though sting operations and arrests them for talking about Atheism?



Uganda and homosexuality ? Or are you gonna just stick to it being talking of Atheism.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 14, 2010)

take one of us down, and 500 more will rise in his place, for WE ARE LEGION!!!


----------



## Juno (Nov 14, 2010)

sadated_peon said:


> What shame should/does the atheist have?



Obviously you're failing to realise that making a facebook group is just as bad as imprisoning someone for their (lack of) beliefs.

You'd think the variations on 'militant atheists are just as bad' would start getting a little old, but it's like people genuinely believe atheist trolls online are somehow just as bad if not worse than what the religious have done to atheists and each other for thousands of years.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 14, 2010)

Beware of governments and their fake facebook accounts made for spying! With the cracking down on internet trolling taking it to extremes by fanatics is not much of a shock. But I did laugh at the group that was made just to be anti-guy-who-says-he's-God.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Nov 14, 2010)

Atheist tracked down for being what atheists tend to be:douchebags.

Whats new


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2010)

> Something tells me you are all doing it since you're insecure with your own beliefs and are just trying to make yourself feel better.



I guess you missed the irony in your own post.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow... Only in a country that's run by the shitty morals of Islam would a man be facing death or life in jail just for talking shit about Islam. I wonder if this would've happened if he was talking shit about any other religion? Hmm... Nah. Hell, I wonder what the fuck is the government's priorities if they're actually more willing to chase after folks who talk bad about the government or Islam on the internet for freaking WEEKS, instead of going after *sexual predators*? All I can do is just shake my head in disgust...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I guess you missed the irony in your own post.


You'd have a point if I was trying to convert people like Sauf and Krombacher. I'm just saying _don't group everyone who believes in a religion in with the extremists and Fundamentalists_. They _do not_ represent the majority. 

You can chose to not believe in any God or anything. That's your right. Now please, respect mine and other people's rights to worship what we want and believe what we want, 'kay?


----------



## Juno (Nov 14, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Atheist tracked down for being what atheists tend to be:douchebags.
> 
> Whats new



A 3 year old child called. He wants his devastating wit back.


----------



## GodOfAzure (Nov 14, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Atheist tracked down for being what atheists tend to be:douchebags.
> 
> Whats new


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 14, 2010)

Atheism:

Despite claiming to be more enlightened than everyone else, you push your own beliefs down other people's throats expecting them to abandon their own. And then you act like you're doing nothing wrong when a person calls you out on practices you condemn. 

Hypocrisy at its finest it seems.


----------



## GodOfAzure (Nov 14, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Atheism:
> 
> Despite claiming to be more enlightened than everyone else, you push your own beliefs down other people's throats expecting them to abandon their own. And then you act like you're doing nothing wrong when a person calls you out on practices you condemn.
> 
> Hypocrisy at its finest it seems.



Hypocrisy at its finest indeed.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Nov 14, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Atheism:
> 
> Despite claiming to be more enlightened than everyone else, you push your own beliefs down other people's throats expecting them to abandon their own. And then you act like you're doing nothing wrong when a person calls you out on practices you condemn.
> 
> Hypocrisy at its finest it seems.



Yeah...no, just no.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 14, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> Yeah...no, just no.


So you don't want to admit that most Atheists on this board, while attempting to act enlightened, constantly try to force their beliefs on other people?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Nov 14, 2010)

Jesus Christ. It's like an infinite loop of self replicating hypocrisy.

The OP makes an egregious claim about Atheists in general based on a single person, Atheists respond by _doing the exact same thing_, but try to act like they're taking the high ground. Theists respond in kind. 

Here's the deal Asshats. 

There are stubborn outspoken shitheads on both sides. You can't have an actual intellectual discussion on the subject if you're just going to generalize, exaggerate and stawman everything. There's an actual discussion to be had here, but the way OP phrased the thread made that impossible from the get go. So, since this thread has become nothing but trolling, I would like to recommend a mod please lock this embarrassment. 

Seriously folks, if you're going to open a thread for discussion, don't make the OP a thinly veiled attack against whatever religion, ideology, philosophy or stance you don't like. You just come across as a douche.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 14, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Jesus Christ. It's like an infinite loop of self replicating hypocrisy.
> 
> The OP makes an egregious claim about Atheists in general based on a single person, Atheists respond by _doing the exact same thing_, but try to act like they're taking the high ground. Theists respond in kind.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU. Someone had to say it. +Reps.


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 14, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So you don't want to admit that most Atheists on this board, *while attempting to act enlightened*, constantly try to force their beliefs on other people?



did we ever say we were enlightened? I think most of us would agree that we are total douchebags trying to force our belief down your throat


----------



## Elim Rawne (Nov 14, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So you don't want to admit that most Atheists on this board, while attempting to act enlightened, constantly try to force their beliefs on other people?



There are jerk off atheists on this board, but the majority of atheists on this board ? 

Nope


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 14, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So you don't want to admit that most Atheists on this board, while attempting to act enlightened, constantly try to force their beliefs on other people?



We are on the internet, nobody can force anything upon anyone here. Me telling you that your beliefs are retarded and incompatible with reality is not forcing you to do anything. You don't have to change your mind, you don't even have to read what I say. Stop playing the fucking victim here.

The atheist in the article did not force anything upon anyone, but others around him forced Islam upon him. That's what this thread should have been about before the OP decided to bring atheism into this, even though it's entirely irrelevant to the case.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 14, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So you don't want to admit that most Atheists on this board, while attempting to act enlightened, constantly try to force their beliefs on other people?



The majority of atheists on this board don't come anywhere near the Café. A debate section is self-selecting. And don't delude yourself into thinking that the sense of condescending superiority is one-sided.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Jesus Christ. It's like an infinite loop of self replicating hypocrisy.
> 
> The OP makes an egregious claim about Atheists in general based on a single person, Atheists respond by _doing the exact same thing_, but try to act like they're taking the high ground. Theists respond in kind.
> 
> ...




I said this like fifty posts ago, it doesn't catch on. They just continue to act like its all the other sides fault.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 14, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> The majority of atheists on this board don't come anywhere near the Caf?. A debate section is self-selecting.


Well look at Saufsoldat's posts and others. Hell Sauf even went so far to call my belief's 'retarded'.


----------



## Juno (Nov 14, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Jesus Christ. It's like an infinite loop of self replicating hypocrisy.
> 
> The OP makes an egregious claim about Atheists in general based on a single person, Atheists respond by _doing the exact same thing_, but try to act like they're taking the high ground. Theists respond in kind.
> 
> ...



The OP, as in myself, is an atheist and I'm guessing most people recognised my tone wasn't serious with the 'it's always the quiet ones' remark since so far since no one has had a tantrum over the OP ragging on atheists except you, and so I'm puzzled why you're trying to blame the direction of this thread on me. This is the direction ALL threads about atheism or religion takes. Any time now we'll have a Hitler and Stalin comparison and we'll call it a day.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 14, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Well look at Saufsoldat's posts and others. Hell Sauf even went so far to call my belief's 'retarded'.



Apparently the concepts "majority" and "self-selecting" are lost on you.

There are thousands of members of this forum. By sheer logistics, several hundred of them at the _very_ least are bound to be atheists or agnostics. How many have been in this thread? How many of those have been aggressive and impolite? 4? 5? If even?

People in a section like this are more likely to want to debate, and more likely to feel strongly enough about the rightness of their convictions. Hence, the Café is self-selecting for this sort of behaviour.

There's no reason to interpret it as meaning that atheists in general are unpleasant, hateful, etc. You're dealing with a very small, very specific sample group.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 14, 2010)

What's nothing? 

Also IBTT


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Nov 14, 2010)

Juno said:


> A 3 year old child called. He wants his devastating wit back.



I see what you did there. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> I see what you did there.



Christ, if you're going to come in here and spam fucking macros, at least try and find some that have correct grammar...

A comma (or as you probably know them--_a ground apostrophe_) isn't a fucking apostrophe.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Nov 14, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Christ, if you're going to come in here and spam fucking macros, at least try and find some that have correct grammar...
> 
> A comma (or as you probably know them--_a ground apostrophe_) isn't a fucking apostrophe.



Its makes it more funny to me


----------



## T4R0K (Nov 14, 2010)

> Really, the way you're putting it makes it seem like some mental disorder led him to stop believing in bronze age superstition



Never meant that. As in my relative's example who was always an atheist, I just meant to say that stuff other than reflexion and cultural development can make someone stop believing. My cousin felt confirmed that there would be no God, but that guy came to that conclusion.

And look at the environment he grew up in, do you think he had the luxury we have to study philosophy and other religions to build his opinion ? I don't think he did. I stand my point that his reason to becoming an atheist is the war happening arounding him, and were the word "God" lost any meaning.

You really wanna make me the bad guy ? I'm WITH this guy ! Now YOU make it look as if I'm looking down on him !



pikachuwei said:


> hes gay?



In Slavic languages, it's always "you" fucking stuff up. But I guess it sounds gay when you translate... Usually, it's always "I fuck your mom", "I fuck your opinion", "I fuck your *insert stuff here*", and so on.

And nah, he's just pimp with his wife. He just sits silently in his coach, and without a word, his cigarette, and ashtray, his whiskey and the TV remote are placed before him by his wife. Right on the clock, every day, at 5 PM.

Or as I call him behind his back, he's lazy.

And God doesn't have a gender.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 14, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...you just love using Occam's Razor and ignoring all the good that Religion has good for the world. And you just love being a bigoted person against someone who believes in a religion and is a moderate.



I think you should stop using a term as vague as Religion which includes well a lot of religion whio didn't all did the same thing.

Instead use a case by case basis. Like 'Christianism did wonderful thing for the world.' it would be a lot easier to argue with you.

(Yeah, Christianism =/= Religions as a whole and the like)


----------



## abcd (Nov 14, 2010)

> Tenzin Gyatso, 14th Dalai Lama, 1988 - We must conduct research and then accept the results. If they don't stand up to experimentation, Buddha's own words must be rejected.



This is how religion should work. ( A personal opinion)


----------



## Gooba (Nov 14, 2010)

Actually, what atheists do best is science.


----------



## Botzu (Nov 14, 2010)

> You can chose to not believe in any God or anything. That's your right. Now please, respect mine and other people's rights to worship what we want and believe what we want, 'kay?


Beliefs are important, they inform actions. Wrong beliefs inform wrong actions. Beliefs like "its a good idea to burn people who leave our religion" inform actions like in the OP. Beliefs affect individuals and society as a whole. You can believe what you want, but I care enough about people and society to tell others when I think their beliefs are wrong and would hope that when I am wrong, others will tell me.


----------



## dr.psycho (Nov 14, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Atheism:
> 
> Despite claiming to be more enlightened than everyone else, you push your own beliefs down other people's throats expecting them to abandon their own. And then you act like you're doing nothing wrong when a person calls you out on practices you condemn.
> 
> Hypocrisy at its finest it seems.



Criticism from an atheist does not mean the atheist is pushing his/her beliefs down your throat. 

Criticism from an atheist does not make the atheist comparable to a religious extremist who murder and commit crimes. 

Criticism from an atheist does not make the atheist narrow-minded. 

Why should religion be immune to criticism? Because it hurts your feelings?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 14, 2010)

dr.psycho said:


> Criticism from an atheist does not mean the atheist is pushing their beliefs down your throat.
> 
> Criticism from an atheist does not make the atheist comparable to religious extremist who murder and commit crimes.
> 
> ...


Its not criticism, it was simple bashing and forcing beliefs down my throat and others. It was bashing, plain and simple.


----------



## Tandaradei (Nov 14, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> They're evil; they hold the world back from progressing and decieve the weak minded with lies. The world would be sooooo much a better palce without Religion.



^this

i couldn't find better words


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 14, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> No they aren't.
> 
> They're evil; they hold the world back from progressing and decieve the weak minded with lies. *The world would be sooooo much a better palce without Religion*.




Atheism is the savior of mankind!



...

Oh, shit.  What nao?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 14, 2010)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Atheism is the savior of mankind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Governments should be atheistic.


Oh but they already did that.


----------



## Botzu (Nov 14, 2010)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Atheism is the savior of mankind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from the site


> Click on “Ordain Me” to be legally ordained at the FCA. It should only take a few minutes to receive your confirmation by email. If you don’t recieve an email in 24 hours, contact us using the info below. To remain ordained all you have to do is revisit this site from time to time.


I am totally getting ordained.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 14, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> No they aren't.
> 
> They're evil; they hold the world back from progressing and decieve the weak minded with lies. *The world would be sooooo much a better palce without Religion*.


Naive to the extreme.



nagatopwnsall said:


> Its makes it more funny to me


Stop trolling.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Nov 14, 2010)

dr.psycho said:


> Criticism from an atheist does not mean the atheist is pushing his/her beliefs down your throat.
> 
> Criticism from an atheist does not make the atheist comparable to a religious extremist who murder and commit crimes.
> 
> ...



No its just you are douchebags. Most atheists tend to be the the evangelical kind.



> *An evangelical atheist is one who not only believes there is no god or other supreme being, but is obsessed with convincing everyone around them to become an atheist too, usually through hard-line intolerance (the kind they accuse other religions of).* *When cornered they usually try to put down their opponent's religion and bash them for 'blind faith', not realizing that their belief that there is no god is no more or less valid or provable than the other guy's belief that there is one.* Not to be confused with normal atheists/agnostics, who for the most part just dont talk about religion and accept the beliefs of those around them as their perogative. *Evangelical atheists are particularly common on the Internet, as organized religion is generally accepted as part of 'the system' of global human society, and lately it's become cool on the Internet to hate 'the system'. Mostly teen angst if you ask me...
> *
> 
> Evangelical atheist: "Hi, I'm an atheist."
> ...





Most atheists(on the internet)are just big piles of douche.


----------



## Sora (Nov 14, 2010)

damn Nagatopwnsall u have balls u know that NF is like 80 percent athiest?
lol


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah.........I foresee this thread being locked.

With that said:


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Nov 14, 2010)

Inb4 lock.

Another reason why religion should be banished from this world.

and that other junk  FUCK ME!


----------



## GodOfAzure (Nov 14, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> No its just you are douchebags. Most atheists tend to be the the evangelical kind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Using Urbandictionary as a source for anything, to make a point or not, is no better then just talking out of your ass. Examples...

Religion



> The biggest lie in human history. It has been responsible for more deaths throughout human history than all other unnatural causes combined. For a thousand years the Church was a tyrannical dictatorship that used religion to control the uneducated masses. Free your minds and come into the 21st century
> "Religion is the child of Ignorance and Fear"





> A cult that dosn't end with suicide.
> Hey Timothy, wanna join my new cul-I mean religion?



I'm waiting for the lock regardless


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Nov 15, 2010)

GodOfAzure said:


> Using Urbandictionary as a source for anything, to make a point or not, is no better then just talking out of your ass. Examples...
> 
> Religion
> 
> ...



Its not my 'source'. I just linked it from there because it described atheists wonderfully.

Too bad im nor religious ahaha Agnosticism is where its at baby!


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 15, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Its not my 'source'. I just linked it from there because it described atheists wonderfully.
> 
> Too bad im nor religious ahaha Agnosticism is where its at baby!



Yeah, most atheists here are agnostics, too, I take it you're an agnostic theist then?


----------



## fantzipants (Nov 15, 2010)

Colonel Awesome said:


> No more than religious people.



i know plenty of religious people who are very respectful to your beliefs even if you try to troll them.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Nov 15, 2010)

Saufsoldat said:


> Yeah, most atheists here are agnostics, too, I take it you're an agnostic theist then?



can you actually BE a agnostic theist


----------



## Spirit (Nov 15, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> can you actually BE a agnostic theist



Of course you can. Who's a gnostics anyway. You don't _know_ there is a god, you just _believe_.

Most agnostics however, tend to talk like they're gnostics, and these are usually assholes, thus like the literal ass, they produce shit for talk. Theists and atheists alike.


----------



## Mael (Nov 15, 2010)

Thread got way out of hand...

This is about a Palestinian whose life is in serious jeopardy over changing a belief in a land the whole world is *supposed* to sympathize with.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Nov 15, 2010)

Mael said:


> Thread got way out of hand...
> 
> This is about a Palestinian whose life is in serious jeopardy over changing a belief in a land the whole world is *supposed* to sympathize with.



The guy was an atheist. The sympathy card only works if he's a muslim.


----------



## Mael (Nov 15, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> The guy was an atheist. The sympathy card only works if he's a muslim.



All it did for me was give me further reason to not view Palestine in any sort of light of any contributions it could offer.

Of course no one will complain too hard too because EBUL IZRALI J00Z aren't the ones wanting death.


----------



## Hi Im God (Nov 15, 2010)

Good thing my user name was already taken or this guy might have been in bigger trouble.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2010)

Mael said:


> Thread got way out of hand...
> 
> This is about a Palestinian whose life is in serious jeopardy over changing a belief in a land the whole world is *supposed* to sympathize with.


What did you expect...I'm just surprised that no one blamed Israel, I thought that shit was coming for sure.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 15, 2010)

Mael said:


> Thread got way out of hand...
> 
> This is about a Palestinian whose life is in serious jeopardy over changing a belief in a land the whole world is *supposed* to sympathize with.



Cmon things aren't as easy. It's not because they have shit like this happening that some of the thing Israel do are acceptable....

The world isn't Machinean.....


----------



## Agony (Nov 15, 2010)

people are taking religions too seriously.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't care about the middle east or what is happening there, does anyone else ? _O


----------



## Jagon Fox (Nov 15, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Damn? Even his own family members? Sheesh....
> 
> I hope somehow, by some miracle, he is saved and someone takes him out of the town and far away them.



me too. some people have a stick up their ass the size of a redwood tree, didn't anyone send these people a memo that killing heretics went out of vogue ages ago?


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 15, 2010)

abcd said:


> This is how religion should work. ( A personal opinion)



i always thought Buddhism was closer to a philosophy than a religion. The Buddha isnt a divine figure or anything, just a really cool role model to be emulated.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 15, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> i always thought Buddhism was closer to a philosophy than a religion. The Buddha isnt a divine figure or anything, just a really cool role model to be emulated.



Religion doesn't require gods.


----------



## Kishimoto (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm glad Atheists are finally having some punishment for saying whatever they want -online-. Bashing someone's religion is a terrible thing to do and the internet is a very cowardly way to go about it.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 16, 2010)

Bad troll is bad.


----------



## Juno (Nov 16, 2010)

Kishimoto said:


> I'm glad Atheists are finally having some punishment for saying whatever they want -online-. Bashing someone's religion is a terrible thing to do and the internet is a very cowardly way to go about it.



That was quite offensive. You must be an atheist.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 16, 2010)

Mael said:


> All it did for me was give me further reason to not view Palestine in any sort of light of any contributions it could offer.
> 
> Of course no one will complain too hard too because EBUL IZRALI J00Z aren't the ones wanting death.



Silly Mael, everyone knows the EBULLEST IZRAYLEES are Zionist Atheists. This was clearly state-sponsored trolling on their part.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2010)

Pro Tip: If you're an atheist or a Christian, get out of these countries...It doesn't matter if you have to crawl out, its just not worth it. This is probably not going to be the last time we hear something like this and honestly I wonder how people can defend this is being okay and make excuses for it. Even if someone's being a douche or you disagree with them, even if its about religion or politics--you don't have a right to kill them.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 29, 2010)

i am a fan of this guy now 



they should get all atheist internet warriors to act as god and talk bad about islam




lol imagine how they would react if they got to know the real internet trolls


----------



## Psycho (Nov 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> And people ask why so many remain Muslims (atleast for appearances) if theres so much wrong with islam, heres the reason.



these people are a minority still living in theocracies, still stuck in the middle ages mentally

most muslims live in southeasth asia, only 20% of muslims live in the middle east and northern africa (places know for being backwards and theocentric); there's nothing wrong with islam that isn't wrong with other religions already, the problem there is their mindset


----------



## Mathias124 (Nov 29, 2010)

Islam does seem to cause more trouble...


----------



## Taco (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow... It's sad that he's actually going to get punished now, but really? He pretty much ASKED for it. 

I'm sure if he has access to the internet he's well aware how fucked up he can get for talking shit about Islam in his country. Waaaah, he doesn't have free speech. I'll give him sympathy there. But he really goes on the internet, pretty much leaves his identity there, goes apeshit on Muhammad and Islam and whatever, and doesn't even think he's going to get caught? Are you kidding me?

He dug his own grave. Sad to say, but it's true.

Edit: Also, I like how this thread, like always, became religion vs. atheism. You are all wrong. Now shut up.


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 29, 2010)

[sp=Someone had to post it][/sp]


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> And people ask why so many remain Muslims (atleast for appearances) if theres so much wrong with islam, heres the reason.



Well, yes. The punishment for apostasy in Islam is death.


----------



## David (Nov 29, 2010)

Always quote the radicals.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 30, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Pro Tip: If you're an atheist or a Christian, get out of these countries...It doesn't matter if you have to crawl out, its just not worth it. This is probably not going to be the last time we hear something like this and honestly I wonder how people can defend this is being okay and make excuses for it. Even if someone's being a douche or you disagree with them, even if its about religion or politics--you don't have a right to kill them.



Some brands of Muslim should also consider leaving the country, I might add.


----------



## Hothien (Nov 30, 2010)

BRB. Setting up a fake online identity that will link back to Ahmedinejad.


----------



## degenetron (Nov 30, 2010)

> _"blind faith that grows and takes over people's minds where there is irrationality and ignorance."_



I completely agree with what this guy stated, this is what religion is. It's not just about the religion of Islam but the whole Judeo-Christian-Muslim concept of a patriarchal God is inaccurate and in many ways a personification of ego. 

It's just sad to see this poor guy being sentenced to bullshit, "insulting the divine essence"???!!! This just shows how Islam and religion is primitive in nature.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Dec 3, 2010)

dr.psycho said:


> Criticism from an atheist does not mean the atheist is pushing his/her beliefs down your throat.
> 
> Criticism from an atheist does not make the atheist comparable to a religious extremist who murder and commit crimes.
> 
> ...



A very nicely worded post. A lot of what I have read in here is pretty standard when it comes to debating religion, but I feel like a lot of the Theists have taken certain things as insults when what I've read are just well constructed questions.

It is extremely unfortunate what has happened to this poor man, but if I were him I would have high-tailed it out of there ages before getting locked up. Leave it to Islam to expose yet another dysfunction of religion.

I was surprised when I learned about the rich heritage of the middle east in my history class. It is truly a shame what has happened to that entire region. They are currently experiencing dark ages. But when religious people take over a country, they are bound to start rejecting facts and regressing. That is why I pray that the US doesn't suffer a similar fate.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 3, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> Being bigots?



what we do best is troll the shit out of the wrongs of religion.


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 3, 2010)

^amen to that

OH WAI-


----------



## Talon. (Dec 3, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> ^amen to that
> 
> OH WAI-



i see what you did thar


----------

